# Topics > Projects >  Robot Army (Light Play), Sarah Petkus and Mark Koch, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA

## Airicist

Website - robot-army.com

lightplay.zoness.com

roboticarts.wordpress.com/category/projects/light-play

facebook.com/RobotArmyLLC

Co-founders:

Sarah Petkus

Mark Koch

"Robot Army Starter Kit" on Kickstarter




> Light Play is an interactive hive of miniature delta robots made from 3D printed parts which act as a mechanical prosthetic for enhancing self expression. The movements of the individual robots are choreographed by a single participant's physical gesture, resulting in simultaneous feedback in the form of movement and light patterns that mimic the motions of the body.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Army : Robot Army Starter Kit Kickstarter Video 

Published on Jan 23, 2014




> After two weeks of filming, we have what we think will be our main Kickstarter video. It's short, sweet, and gets all the main points across without becoming to windy.






Robot Army : All Working

 Published on May 13, 2014




> So, everything is working finally... and we can be happy again. =] That's our 30 babies ready to take on the world!
> 
> Visit the Robot Army booth in the dark room at Maker Faire this weekend!

----------


## Airicist

Robot Army : MAKER FAIRE 2014 

 Published on May 22, 2014




> Wow... we showed off our army at the big kid Maker Faire. Fantastic experience. Thank you everyone who has helped support this endeavor. It was life altering. =]

----------


## Airicist

Robot Army : Production 

Published on Jun 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robot Army : DefCon 22 

Published on Aug 13, 2014




> Delta robots with drunk hacker folk? Why not! Mark and I set up the demo we had prepared for Maker Faire at DefCon this year and had an absolute blast mixing and mingling with the fellow tech-minded.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Army : In a Nutshell 

 Published on Aug 20, 2014




> In short : Mark and I are building an interactive light installation consisting of several hundred small delta robots which we've designed ourselves and manufacture at home. This is our robot army, and we're going to take it all over the place… =] So if you've ever dreamed of controlling your own collective of obedient machines with your thoughts, impulses or discrete body movements- CHECK IT OUT! We're making it so.

----------


## Airicist

Nate's Halloween Delta 

 Published on Oct 31, 2014




> Nate made an awesome ghost costume for his delta robot! Making his delta the most Halloween ready robot this year… =]

----------


## Airicist

Light Play : Spring 2015 

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> This is our interactive installation of miniature delta robots which respond to physical motion, granting the user with the sensation of control over an immersive mechanical entity.
> The robots featured in this video are the original 30 of our proof of concept. This spring we are expanding that number to 86 and taking the fully realized collective on tour along the west coast.

----------


## Airicist

Light Play : Half Way There 

Published on Apr 27, 2015




> We have 42 delta robots running with Kinect, Processing, and a Netbeans GUI. The aim was to make the robots react to hand motions the same way blades of grass would move underneath your palm.

----------


## Airicist

Maker Faire 2015 : Light Play Speed Setup

Published on May 27, 2015




> Mark and I got a nice big central area to set up our robots this year. Check out how we turn our installation into a two person fort! YEAH!

----------


## Airicist

Maker Faire 2015 : Light Play

Published on May 29, 2015




> Here is some footage of the robots doing their thing. Fun times!

----------


## Airicist

Light Play : Simple Wave Test

Published on Aug 19, 2015




> This weekend I prepped the deltas for some fresh development after a long summer vacation. =D It's time to get them doing fancy pants stuff!

----------


## Airicist

Light Play : in a Minute

Published on Aug 23, 2015




> Here is the elevator pitch on our installation! Everything you need to know in about one minute.

----------


## Airicist

Light Play : set up and test!

Published on Mar 11, 2016

----------

